# Ammania sp. 'bonsai' pic



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Ammania sp. 'bonsai' - I have been able to grow this one well enough but this is the first time that the stem has actually gone red on me. 









Here are two others:
Blyxa aubertii









Weeping moss


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hehe very nice looking blyxa aubertii. 

I have the ammania bonsai as well, but I think higher lighting will definitely help more (for mine, not yours, yours' is looking very healthy). At 2wpg in my 55g, it doesn't grow fast enough. I've had had BBA grow on its leaves. I basically pulled them all out and stripped off all the leaves, leaving the stem-only floating.

Surprisingly new leaves soon sprouted very aggressively while the stems were floating. I suspect this is because at the surface, it is much closer to the PC bulbs--thus the resurgence in growth again. This is just speculation though.

Nice pictures!!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The aubertii has settled in well and the new leaves are already copper in color.

I have had the bonsai for awhile and it has grown pretty well for me; albeit slowly. I recently repositioned it which seems to account for the stems finally becoming red for me.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, I am sure if there is anyone to grow them, it has to be you and your green thumb. But is looks like it's missing some kind of nutreint though ... just can't place it ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Once I can get the rest of the stems to go red (see bottom of the second pic) that is pretty much as good as it gets. Nitrates may be a little bit low but that will be cured shortly because I am going to up all of my nutrients and put the tank into overdrive for a week or two.


----------

